# Small 5 x9 Lionel layout.



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

I hope this link will come up. This is our 5 X 9 layout. You can do a lot in a small room. This is up in a loft at my Son's condo. My trains his layout! Believe it or not, this was my son's first attempt at building a layout. Not bad! He had a good teacher! LOL Comments welcomed. Watch the bottom link first.

Sal




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TVnAG8tmpQM Updated layout.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bgyc4ehHvoY#t=42 1st video


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Man, those horns on the Diesel just clear coming out of the tunnel in the beginning of the video. Good thing the guy ducks, or else he would be cut in half. 
You need a giraffe car too. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job, that's very impressive for a first attempt, or even a second one.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Gunrunnerjohn,

I was shocked also on how my son at age 35 decided to build his first layout. He grew up seeing my layouts so he had somewhat of a idea on building one. I only helped him with the wiring. All the trains belonged to me but my son is enjoying them now. Glad you liked it. There are more video's from beginning to end on youtube, I believe there may be about seven of them.

Sal


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

big ed said:


> Nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Man, those horns on the Diesel just clear coming out of the tunnel in the beginning of the video. Good thing the guy ducks, or else he would be cut in half.
> You need a giraffe car too. :smokin:


Got one! LOL

Sal


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

That is one hell of a layout! I would say that the first attempt went quite well indeed!

-J.


----------

